# Atomic Fruit - Juice Reviews



## Smoke187 (27/8/14)

@AtomicFruit

Hi All

I thought that I should give a small review on the juice that I sampled from Atomic Fruit. Firstly I am not an expert vaper and havent tried all the juice on the market and still on a basic setup, an Evic and Kangertech mega.

I found Atomic Fruit on this forum and decided to try their juice, since they were not too far from where I stay, So I decided to buy a few bottles (Peach, Vanilla and Moca)

The batch that I received was a fresh batch that hadn't been steeped fully, so I had to steep them for a week and then gave them a proper taste and I wasnt disappointed. The juice is not exquisite but it was quite tasty, especially the Moca flavour. I was then contacted and given a few of the 1ml shots and managed to get through a few of them in the past week.

I tried the following:

Melon - Very nice flavorsome juice, I really enjoyed this juice
Kent - Dried plum and tobacco flavour, I really enjoyed this flavour and might be getting a bottle of this. A nice mild blend of tobacco flavour and the plum sets in.
Vanilla - its a plain vanilla, on its own, its not that great, but it is enjoyable, would be nice to mix with other flavours as an additive.
Peach - Nice watery peach flavour, not too sweet, but enjoyable
Moca - awesome flavour, sort of a nice sweet coffee, tasted really nice.
Menthol - Awesome flavour, tastes like the Stimorol blue bubblegum 

I am trying to get to the other flavours that I have on hand, but just waiting for my new tank to land, because cleaning the Protank and mega everytime I try a different flavour is a bit tiresome.

The couple at Atomic fruit are also very friendly and I will be getting a few more flavours from them after I get through what I have on hand. They have quite a range, but mainly single base flavours and no dessert types, hopefully they start cooking up a few dessert flavours soon 

I hope this review is decent, like I stated I'm still a noob, but always trying to help out where possible.
Since I havent seen anybody else review their juice and they are fairly new to the market, I wanted to try and help them step up the chain and get them out there.


Cheers

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Noddy (27/8/14)

Interesting, I see they offer 1ml flavour shots as testers. With 0 nic. Just like @kimbo wants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (27/8/14)

Noddy said:


> Interesting, I see they offer 1ml flavour shots as testers. With 0 nic. Just like @kimbo wants.


 
Yip, I have a few of the shots, actually all of the flavours, which I still have to go through 
I was actually checking the flavour range and noticed that there are a few blended flavours like sex on the beach


----------



## Noddy (27/8/14)

Well, keep us updated. Maybe I should get a flavour shot pack from them


----------



## Smoke187 (27/8/14)

Noddy said:


> Well, keep us updated. Maybe I should get a flavour shot pack from them


 
I will definitely add the reviews on the other juices that I try


----------



## hands (27/8/14)

the 1ml shots is a fantastic idea and it would be lovely if all local juice manufacturing companies would look into offering that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/8/14)

Problem for me is 1ml isn't enough for me to form an opinion. Sure I'll know if I hate it but if i like it can I vape it for half a day and still like it......


----------



## Jimbo (27/8/14)

I can't seem to find Atomic Fruit under the "Retailers & Vendor" section?

When clicking on @AtomicFruit it show "Supporting Vendor" banner so I thought they should be listed under Retailers & Vendors?


----------



## Smoke187 (27/8/14)

Jimbo said:


> I can't seem to find Atomic Fruit under the "Retailers & Vendor" section?
> 
> When clicking on @AtomicFruit it show "Supporting Vendor" banner so I thought they should be listed under Retailers & Vendors?


And they just around the corner from you as well


----------



## Jimbo (27/8/14)

Jip, I'm in Vereeniging and I see they are in Henley.


----------



## AtomicFruit (27/8/14)

Thank you for the kind words smoke187 and the great reviews! We are just starting out so our products and services will evolve to better meet our customers needs. 

Gareth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AtomicFruit (4/9/14)

Salutations!

Would you guys like us to do 3ml flavour shots?

G

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/9/14)

AtomicFruit said:


> Salutations!
> 
> Would you guys like us to do 3ml flavour shots?
> 
> G


really doubt anyone would say no to those. but what happens with you prospective clients in say cpt thats interested


----------



## Smoke187 (5/9/14)

Havent had much time to test the other flavours, but managed to squeeze in the menthol flavour, tastes awesome, just like the Stimorol bubblegum menthol


----------



## phanatik (12/9/14)

So .... what does a capetonian have to do to get some flavour shots?

Alternatively maybe a few of us could group together and buy all the flavours and have a tasting session???


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

Make that two capetonians

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke187 (12/9/14)

They do offer postage options.
If you'll really want some juice, if you'll place an order with them, I could collect it and bring it with me to Cape Town next week. I will be in De Tiger on Friday for the day, so you'll can collect from me if you'll are close by.

@AtomicFruit can we organise something if the guys want some juice


----------



## AtomicFruit (12/9/14)

Hey guys

We offer a flavour mega pack with all 35 flavours for R330.

Alternatively, you can order individual flavours and add up to an extra 2 vials per flavour.

SAPO and Speed Service is available country wide 

Or if you have a more esoteric request, drop us a mail at info@atomicfruit.co.za

G

@Smoke187 If they need juice, we will organise whatever they want!


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

AtomicFruit said:


> Hey guys
> 
> We offer a flavour mega pack with all 35 flavours for R330.
> 
> ...



Can u possibly pm me ur list of available flavours please 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

@Smoke187 I may jst take u up on that offer. Will keep u posted thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke187 (12/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Smoke187 I may jst take u up on that offer. Will keep u posted thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Cool, just let me know early enough because I need to collect it from them and I leave for Cape Town, Thursday


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Cool, just let me know early enough because I need to collect it from them and I leave for Cape Town, Thursday


Thanks will do. Let u know by Monday. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

